# Moon



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Griz


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Hey Griz, what setup did you shoot this with?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Awesome photo!

Mike


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Set-up*

I used a EF400 on my 7D F11 1/250 mirror locked up and remote release. Focused using liveview and a SmallHD monitor and eyepiece manually. Practice for tonight  Just got back from the drag boat races. Wanted to stay for the final round but it was just too hot. I'll post up some of those in a bit.

Griz


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for sharing your lens and Camera. Really an amazing shot. If that was practice, I can't wait to see what you capture tonight...

~Captain Mike


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I've had lots of practice*

I used to use this camera to shoot the moon.










Had to sell it all when I got sick. I had a rig one time that was set up to give you the approximate view of what the astronaut saw riding the apollo around the moon. It was hooked up to my living room TV and I had a pair of joysticks to navigate around by moving the scope. There were quite a few amateur astronomers at Oracle where I worked.










It was an awesome toy for sure.

Griz


----------



## Captain Mike (Nov 20, 2006)

WOW...what a rig....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome Pic!


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Sunday's SuperMoon*

Overslept so its not right at 2am. Still a little low hanging clouds when I went to bed so I figured it was not going to happen. But by 4 it cleared enough to get this shot.










Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Another one*

This one I went to f8. A little worried about diffraction artifacts at f11 so wanted to check that out. Looks a little better to me more balanced brighter overall but less blow outs. Arlon is still the king  That voodoo he does with the lenses is way above my pay grade.










Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Might have froze atmospherics*

Thinking about that last shot it might be that going to f8 with the corresponding increase in shutter speed would freeze any atmospherics between the lens and the moon. There is always scud floating around. SBIG makes a cool laser powered version of IS for its cameras to deal with it. I didn't have one but my buddy did and I remembered the shots with it and without the first time I saw it used. Looked a lot like those last two shots. Leads me to believe that going to F8 froze the atmosphere better than f11 resulting in a sharper shot. A few more tips I remembered. Shoot the moon high up in the sky for less atmosphere interference. If you see a lot of twinkle in stars its probably not a good night for a moon shot. Cold is best for any astro work. Cold and dry even better. I'm very impressed with the quality this set-up gets. Might have to build a barn door tracker and go after some deeper stuff.

Griz


----------

